# Unusual Dog Walk--Awesome Demonstration of Love toward a Paraplegic Dog.



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

This is not a GSD but I thought it demonstrates possibilities in the face of seeming impossibilities. 

Unusual Dog Walk - YouTube


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

What a nice video! That zip line is a great idea. 

I have my own story too. One of my dogs, Asja (pronounced "ass-yaa"), lost a leg from osteosarcoma when she was 12.5 years old. She hopped around pretty well on three legs for a long time, but towards the end of her life, she had trouble walking. I got a garden cart, and took her for rides on it. She loved that cart! Whenever she saw it, she got all excited and wiggled her way onto it, waiting for her ride. I took her for rides around the neighborhood, and also drove her to the park she loved. She died when she was 13.5. One day she just stopped breathing.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

asja said:


> What a nice video! That zip line is a great idea.
> 
> I have my own story too. One of my dogs, Asja (pronounced "ass-yaa"), lost a leg from osteosarcoma when she was 12.5 years old. She hopped around pretty well on three legs for a long time, but towards the end of her life, she had trouble walking. I got a garden cart, and took her for rides on it. She loved that cart! Whenever she saw it, she got all excited and wiggled her way onto it, waiting for her ride. I took her for rides around the neighborhood, and also drove her to the park she loved. She died when she was 13.5. One day she just stopped breathing.


Gosh Asja, that is so touching. Thank you for sharing your story. I think it takes a special kind of people to show that special kind of love.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

what a tear jerking story... makes me so happy that such love exists.. i would sure do the same thing for my girl as i know she would do the same for me, if possible.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

asja said:


> What a nice video! That zip line is a great idea.
> 
> I have my own story too. One of my dogs, Asja (pronounced "ass-yaa"), lost a leg from osteosarcoma when she was 12.5 years old. She hopped around pretty well on three legs for a long time, but towards the end of her life, she had trouble walking. I got a garden cart, and took her for rides on it. She loved that cart! Whenever she saw it, she got all excited and wiggled her way onto it, waiting for her ride. I took her for rides around the neighborhood, and also drove her to the park she loved. She died when she was 13.5. One day she just stopped breathing.



What a beautiful story.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Thats so touching.........


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, so incredibly touching-- both stories.

I love that he calls the harness "his pants", lol!

RIP, Loois-- what a strong boy.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so sad Looise is not longer alive but succumbed to the spinal degeneration. This man is the ideal person to adopt a dog to. The story really touched my heart, too. He gave his dog 6 more years of experiencing love after he rescued him from being a bait dog. I love people like this.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a sweet soul you are for devising that cart for Asja's final year.


----------

